# Ferrari F1 vs Eurofighter Typhoon



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

Schumacer was in that F1
one of them was beaten by a nose length


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2006)

That result isn't really suprising when you consider the downforce and grip on one is so much better than the other (although the thrust on the Eurofighter is greater)...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

true


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 28, 2006)

Heres another similar clip....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

nice one,


----------



## Clave (Apr 28, 2006)

Pretty cool clips, btw what plane is that in your sig looma?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice one Les.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 28, 2006)

Clave said:


> Pretty cool clips, btw what plane is that in your sig looma?


Dornier 26, ur next project? I made 2 sigs out of it, that one im using is the Seefalke, second production , Seeadler was the first production
The one in my sig is a Do-26 of Lufthansa, the military version has an MG151 turret in the nose





Seeadler




from warbirdsresourcegroup
The rear engines can be hinged so the propeller tips wont trike the water


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 28, 2006)

The ford gt40 also beat the F-14 in a quarter mile race.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2006)

On an age-old episode of Top Gear as well a TWR Jag XK beat a SEPECAT Jaguar over half a mile.


----------



## Clave (Apr 30, 2006)

> Dornier 26, ur next project?



Not this time, but my next project _has_ begun, here's a teaser:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2006)

Apache........


----------



## Clave (May 1, 2006)

I realise now that there's not much else it _could_ be, not with that gun - I fail at teasers...


----------

